# JCH Rat trap fork disassembly Qs



## Travis (Dec 7, 2008)

I could use some guidance on the best way to disassemble the spring mechanism on my Higgins rat trap fork. I need to keep the spring axle caps intact, and I know you guys have expertise you can lend. I'd love hearing it before I try to pry them off the wrong way.

Also, how do you guys unseat the bottom headset bearing cup without damaging it? I'm all ears! Thanks in advance from a beginner.

Travis


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not sure about the springer, but here's what i do with the bearing cups.

1. Spray Kroil (WD-40 probably would work) between the cup and the frame as best as I can. 
2. Thoroughly dry the outside of the cup so it is not slippery. 
3. find a soft cloth or rag (preferably not greasy or slippery) and fold it so that it is thicker.
4. This is probaably the most important step. Take a pair of vise grips and carefully adjust them to very closely fit the cup you wish to remove (but not so tight that they scratch, bend or harm the cup).
5. I use good judgement and open the vise grips a small bit more.
6. Once the vise grips have been adjusted so that they loosely fit the race, I wrap the cup in the folded cloth and carefully clamp the vise grips over the cloth and around the cup. You should be very careful here as to avoid clamping the cups too hard and bending them out of shape or leaving scratches through the fabric. The vise grips may need to be adjusted a ltitle bit.
7. Once you're confident that the tool is adjusted in the right way, I turn the vise grips around the frame carefuly and gently and I can usually work the cups loose. (If they're a little loose already this works great. If not, you may find it more effective to clamp the cup with the tool standing vertical rather than horizontal and work it side to side. This usually works). 

This might not be the best mehtod, but it may be a worth a try if nothing else works or is reccomended. Good luck.


----------



## Travis (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for the advice. I plan to try it out this evening. There's a chrome cap on the shoulders of the fork, right below the bearing cup, and I need to keep it intact. It's in really good shape.

I still haven't figured out how to remove the spring from the fork... if anyone else has a suggestion...?


----------

